# SS Human Reign



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

Not mine but one of my favorites. 

soundstream human reign hr2 | eBay


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

was this not the death of soundstream?


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

was it? I just love the way it looks. Never heard/seen one in real life


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Thread title should read "Soundstream Human Reign" not PG.


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

That is gayer than a bag full of dicks


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

crispin said:


> That is gayer than a bag full of dicks


thanks for your input. Not that I give 2 ****s but thanks =)


And thank you for fixing the title I need to stop posting while faded lol


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

crispin said:


> That is gayer than a bag full of dicks


Please keep the garbage comments at ca.com. Kthxbye


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

its_bacon12 said:


> Please keep the garbage comments at ca.com. Kthxbye


Was I incorrect in my observation?


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

crispin said:


> Was I incorrect in my observation?


Yes... as you obviously know nothing about the original SoundStream Technologies (before Epsilon bought, and destroyed, them).
The original Human Reign was one of the best amps ever produced. Period.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

crispin said:


> Was I incorrect in my observation?


This may be the dumbest comment ever posted on the interwebs lol. Don't make us Tennesseans look so utterly clueless please.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Personally, I think it's visually amazing and props to SS for taking the risk to make it.

Definitely from an era that we shall never see again......


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

The good old days.....


----------



## brackac (May 2, 2011)

crispin said:


> That is gayer than a bag full of dicks


You must be quite familiar with dicks to make such an astute observation.

The Human Reign was the pinnacle of car audio, when manufacturers worried more about their reputation and how their products did on the market and less about the bottom dollar. The Human Reign is the perfect example of when artistic vision meets engineering freedom.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

crispin said:


> That is gayer than a bag full of dicks


WTF?
This idiot apparently has no clue what SoundStream is.

Among the top high end amp producers ever.... EVER! Not disputed.:surprised:


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

OldSchoolAudioandVideo said:


> WTF?
> This idiot apparently has no clue what SoundStream *was*.
> 
> Among the top high end amp producers ever.... EVER! Not disputed.:surprised:


Fixed it. Epsilon destroyed them.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

putergod said:


> Fixed it. Epsilon destroyed them.


Well, I havent owned the newer models but they do have nothing but good reviews.
I did have the older reference and even Class A series. I can say that the Class A have a very distinct sound. Nothing Ive heard sounds like them. The closest Ive heard is the old Blaupunkt Class T PA series amps. No joke. The Tripath chips are claimed to have Class A sound with Class D efficiency. Its in the US Amps Class T model amplifier manuals.
Anyway..
Soundstream had a few models with problems. I had a few of there models and can say that they had meltdown problems. Of course not all did. But the ones that did were not just a few. I remember the SS amps pulling so much amps that the fuse melted ( the plastic around the actual fuse ) and I had a serious problem with lights dimming. And that was from just 700 watts. LOL
No other amp Ive owned sucked up so much juice.
And boy them bitches got HOT!

But wow did they sounded good.


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

OldSchoolAudioandVideo said:


> Well, I havent owned the newer models but they do have nothing but good reviews.
> I did have the older reference and even Class A series. I can say that the Class A have a very distinct sound. Nothing Ive heard sounds like them. The closest Ive heard is the old Blaupunkt Class T PA series amps. No joke. The Tripath chips are claimed to have Class A sound with Class D efficiency. Its in the US Amps Class T model amplifier manuals.
> Anyway..
> Soundstream had a few models with problems. I had a few of there models and can say that they had meltdown problems. Of course not all did. But the ones that did were not just a few. I remember the SS amps pulling so much amps that the fuse melted ( the plastic around the actual fuse ) and I had a serious problem with lights dimming. And that was from just 700 watts. LOL
> ...


I ran a 10.0 for about 15 years without issue (at 1/2 ohm load the entire time pounding a pair of SPL160's), and it was definitely the best amp ever built, *in my opinion*. Back in 2003 I was looking for another SS to complement the 10.0 (to drive the front stage) and happened across a "new" SS amp. 6 months after purchase it failed. I opened it up to see the issue, and a resistor was just dangling. Nothing was burnt, or ever even smelled like it was. It was never driven hard (the 10.0 was driving th sub). It was just very shoddy build quality. It was then that I realized it was made in China, and not in Folsom, CA where my 10.0 was made, and was then that I realized they had been bought out by the some company known for "cheap chinese junk" (Epsilon Electronics).


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)




----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

spl152db said:


>


I agree with this one... But so is the HR, of a different nature.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

If you are going to "coin that phrase" then please use it correctly....


...worthless as a big bag of dicks....

Like ....useless as a sack of hammers....

break it down further fur ya....

why carry it around with out something to hit!!!

So used properly, it carries zero relationship with this context of this thread.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

one might see an art depiction of a man breaking free from his tomb similar to Han Solo from Empire Strikes back. Thus the human Reigns from death.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok, that went too far.
Let us try to use a less offensive way to express ourselves shall we?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I always loved the look of these amps. Very different and out there. And yes, it reminds me a lot of Han Solo encased in carbonite. 

Someday when I feel like wasting a bunch of money, I'll source and buy one of these damn things.


----------

